# Anti-glare glasses for monitor ????



## Andyiz (Apr 26, 2006)

Dear Friends,
I had recently bought anti-glare glass for my monitor, so that my eyes are not  strained, i just wanted to know how effective it is??
Attached to the glass is a small wire that sneeks out and i am supposed to ground it, what does that mean? how do i ground it?


----------



## RCuber (Apr 26, 2006)

Yes it is effective , My eyes stoped burning after i used one. 

Yes you have to ground the wire, it is useful as it removes the static charge from the monitor.


----------



## linardni (Apr 26, 2006)

its quite effective. just keep the metallic Y-shaped free end of the wire touching the floor & u will have it grounded.


----------



## Apollo (Apr 26, 2006)

Antiglare-Reduces glare and reflections from nearby light by up to 95%. Antiradiation-Conductive coatings and ground wire help to dissipate ELF/VLF E-Field([SIZE=-1]Electromagnetic radiation produced by computer monitors, measured  as Extra Low and Very Low Frequency[/SIZE]) radiation by 99.9% when properly grounded.  All this can do wonders to minimize straining of the eye.

[FONT=arial,]Also, take care that using cleaners that contain an acid, alcohol, or alkaline detergent, thinner, benzene, abrasive powders, or antistatic agents can permanently damage your display. Monitors and LCDs should never be cleaned with products containing ammonia. General cleaning fluids are not safe for cleaning monitors.[/FONT]


----------



## Andyiz (May 2, 2006)

Is it fine to connect it to the furniture (with sun mica)?
My Wire is not long enough to be able to touch the ground.


----------



## mkmkmk (May 2, 2006)

suggest me Branded Anti glare screen,,,,,,,

so many in market and quite cheap too,,,,,


how to choose ,,,,,,,

any good brand name ,,,,,,,,,

manoj


----------



## godsownman (May 2, 2006)

3M is a very good brand and is quite effective too.

BTW , what happens if you haven't grounded it ? Does it become useless ?


----------



## Andyiz (May 2, 2006)

godsownman said:
			
		

> 3M is a very good brand and is quite effective too.
> 
> BTW , what happens if you haven't grounded it ? Does it become useless ?



Ya it does become useless, bcoz it wont work as AntiStatic and Anti- Radiator which are most imp.
But still eyes are Protected well comparatively( without Glasses) even when its not grounded.


----------



## godsownman (May 2, 2006)

Can somebody please tell me where the wire is exactly connected on the screen as I  accidentaly yanked it off some months ago , thinking it was useless


----------



## mario_pant (May 2, 2006)

one question....
does my new samsung syncmaster 740n LCD need it?


----------



## Andyiz (May 3, 2006)

mario_pant said:
			
		

> one question....
> does my new samsung syncmaster 740n LCD need it?


Antiglare Glasses are meant for CRT monitors, lcd monitors dont need them.


----------



## Andyiz (May 3, 2006)

godsownman said:
			
		

> Can somebody please tell me where the wire is exactly connected on the screen as I  accidentaly yanked it off some months ago , thinking it was useless



Just connect one end of the wire to the glasses, stick it properly and ground the other end


----------



## godsownman (May 3, 2006)

Thanks for that. I am re-asking the question you had asked will it be fine if I touch the wire to a wooden table. ( I think it should do as wood is a bad conductor, just like the ground).

I have too many wires and I dont want to have another one hanging around me desk .

Thanks


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 3, 2006)

No sir ,earth is not a bad conductor but wood is. So , better do proper earthing.


----------



## ashfame (May 3, 2006)

Just don't wanna start a new thread, SO
Three Questions:
1. I have my monitor with a anti-glare screen fitted inside.
I can continue working for several hrs (approx6-8) without strain on my eyes.
But i have anti-glare glasses also & when i wear them while using my PC, it just strains my eyes within a few minutes.
What is the problem?
2. I have nothing coming out of my monitor, then how it is grounded?
3. What cleaner can i used to clean my screen.


----------



## kjuvale (May 3, 2006)

I have new syncmaster 798mb plus , it has antiglare, antistatic coating on the scree. as i can feel there are no static charges on screen. Is still there is need to use a antiglare sscreen, BTW i dont sit on pc for more than 2hrs.


----------



## Chirag (May 3, 2006)

Guys tell me some good anti-glaare screen with its price.


----------



## godsownman (May 3, 2006)

3m is a good company , reputed one . I dont know the price . May be a little more than the rest but still the best !


----------



## kuldeep bhardwaj (May 4, 2006)

hello guys
can u tell me what's the price up fpr these glasses.
there r 2 types of glasses
1.that fits on monitor's screen
2.that fits on our eyes.
which 1 is more suitable. kindly tell me.


----------



## nix (May 4, 2006)

3M is expensive. I enquired the prices around 2 yrs ago and one dealer says it costs 900 Rs. so i bought the an antiglare screen called florida. it looks cheap and it is when compared to 3M. geez, i threw the wire off it too! i mean, i removed the wire from the frame itself. do i need to buy a new one.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 4, 2006)

3M rox, i bought one about a year ago, & it really helped


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 5, 2006)

I m feeling a lot of strain in my eyes for the last 1 month. I dont use any antiglare screen.
But now I really wanna use one .I have read here about 3M is a good brand.
Please tell me which model of 3M will suit me , I have LG 17" monitor model 700E studioworks.Also tell me its best buy price.Also suggest some other good brands if possible.


----------



## Andyiz (May 5, 2006)

@Kuldeep
The one in the monitor screen will be better.

@Phenom
I have the same monitor as urs.
I am using Glasses of OLINVON, dont know how reputed it is?
i had no issues with it till date.
i bought it for Rs 100.
But i had lowered Brigthness and Contrast of my monitor to 30-30 Resp.


Tell nybody tell me whether can i ground it (the wire) by attaching it to the wall.


----------



## ashfame (May 5, 2006)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> I m feeling a lot of strain in my eyes for the last 1 month. I dont use any antiglare screen.
> But now I really wanna use one .I have read here about 3M is a good brand.
> Please tell me which model of 3M will suit me , I have LG 17" monitor model 700E studioworks.Also tell me its best buy price.Also suggest some other good brands if possible.



I also have LG 700E.
My vendor told me that it is already fitted with an anti-glare screen & even i don't feel any kind of strain on my eyes even after 6hrs.


----------



## champ_rock (May 5, 2006)

is buying an antyiglare screen better than buying anti glare glasses????

or they are equally good?


----------



## Chirag (May 5, 2006)

I recently got a new pc and monitor i have samsung syncmaster 790mb plus. Does it need an antiglare screen?


----------



## sourav (May 5, 2006)

OK show me some good things
Suggest me anti-glare glasses for monitor of good brands and cheap. Please So it's price too with it's photo.

Plz.


----------



## godsownman (May 5, 2006)

Ok, I connected the wire to the screen and I even grounded it. Yes, it does make a difference. Maybe in the mind, but my eyes did get a little less tired over the past 2 days that the wire is connected. 

_All those who have not connected please do connect it _

Thanks

@ Sourav,

Asking for the picture along with the price is asking for too much. No offence but getting a picture increases the work.


----------



## abhijitroy (May 6, 2006)

@sourav: I've been using TECHNO SCREEN and it is giving me no starin on my eyes at all even after I am at my computer for 4-5 hrs. It cost me about Rs 900/- for 17" monitor.
@godsownman: In my anti-glare screen the wire is near bottom right portion evn though near bottom left also there exists a small hole for making provision of a ground wire.


----------



## sourav (May 6, 2006)

abhijitroy said:
			
		

> @sourav: I've been using TECHNO SCREEN and it is giving me no starin on my eyes at all even after I am at my computer for 4-5 hrs. It cost me about Rs 900/- for 17" monitor.



OK mine is 700E LG Monitor. plz say me if it will work on this 17" monitor. I don't like those stupid shaped. I want a Anti-glare glasses that looks good.


----------



## avinandan (May 7, 2006)

Guys u don't need to invest in an anti glare screen for newer monitors that have  anti glare coatings. those in the monitor are better than the anti glare screens found in the market. also beware of the cheap anti glare screens. I had bought a pinnacle anti glare screen which was useless and caused strain in my eyes for Rs.250. now i do not use it at all.


----------



## sourav (May 15, 2006)

avinandan said:
			
		

> Guys u don't need to invest in an anti glare screen for newer monitors that have  anti glare coatings.
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> OK listen LG 700E Monitor doesn't come with anti glare screen


----------



## khansdream (May 15, 2006)

Thanks guys. I read here abt anti glare and used one. Its really works. Now I don't look like a man coming out of a theatre.


----------



## baccilus (May 15, 2006)

I have a samsung Syncmaster 793s(17") CRT monitor. How much budget should i allocate for antiglare glasses for this?Should be effective. 
                   Also, i think it should be fine to connect the wire to the walls if it is nearer as it is going to touch the floor anyways. Wood on the other hand is an insulator.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 15, 2006)

@sourav , I have checked the properties of LG 700E on website and it says it has a anti glare protective coating.


----------



## sourav (May 19, 2006)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> @sourav , I have checked the properties of LG 700E on website and it says it has a anti glare protective coating.




But I have read in the manual that it doesn't have an anti-glare coating. Only 700B and 700S in 700 series. Whatever let me check there website.


----------



## akshay_cool49 (Jun 29, 2006)

is olinvon a good brand? please tell me


----------

